# Can Irish citizen open a US bank account?



## Trudy (10 Jan 2011)

Can anyone tell me if it possible for an Irish citizen to open a US bank account? can you do it in Ireland?  how difficult is it...what documents are required?
thanks, 
Trudy


----------



## Lightning (11 Jan 2011)

I assume you are looking for a USD deposit account with a US based bank? 

It is easy enough. I have an account with www.TDAmeritrade.com , it is both a trading account and also a USD deposit account. The steps are clear to follow on their website. 

Maybe other posters may know of better US non resident USD deposit options? 

The interest rate is very low on almost all USD deposit accounts unless you want an offshore USD account with an Irish bank.


----------



## horusd (11 Jan 2011)

Investec also offer US dollar accounts to Irish citizens if your aim is to hold money in $ as opposed to actually having a functional US account which is a different matter. Here is the link to their site. http://www.investec.ie/#home/deposits_and_banking_services/for_ccy_dep.html


From a quick glance at this page, the interest rates offered seem minimal (although this may not be a consideration for you).

I was just recently looking for info on opening an AUD $ account with investec  and there is some good info under that post that you might find useful, particularly about FX rates. You'll see it under "deposits" section  of AAM .  Hope this helps.


----------

